# First FET



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi everyone,

We are due to start our first FET.  We have been told that we have to have a medicated FET cycle.  Our nurse told us that it is more sucessful.    

We had our immplications counselling on Tuesday, we have 7 frosties 1 grade 1 and 6 grade 2 - is this a good thing? 

We have asked to have only 2 frosties defrosted at a time - we dont want to waste any - we start Down regging on 4th May, if all goes according to plan FET is due on 6th June.

We have done more research into Icsi and IVF - we should have done this before we started - so we both feel we know and understand more about what is happening.  I have also started accupuncture and reflexology to help with relaxing and preparing my body etc - which I belive is really helping me - my crohns symptoms have really eased up for the first time in 12 years which is amazing.

It would be good to hear from anyone else who is starting a medicated FET next month or anyone who has had positive outcomes.  

Ells


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Ells,

Just wanted to wish you the best of luck with your FET.. I have just had FET with assisted hatching and i am currently on my 2ww. I had 3 embies in the freezer, 2 survived and were grade A one 2 cell and one 4 cell. Just one piece of advice is normally 75% of snow babies survive the thaw, hence my 2 out of 3. Just incase you definately wanted a 2 embie transfer.....

wishing you all the best of luck, keep me updated with how you get on...   

Bell xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Bell,  

thanks for your reply.  We have 7 frosties so we may get an extra one defrosted on a FET.  I really hope that this go works for us.  I am feeling very positive  but realistic.  Wishing lots of luck and sending you positive vibes for a BFP.  

Ells


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

My little boy is from a natural fet - good luck to you xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Jess75.  

We are feeling more relaxed and positive this time round so fingers crossed.

Ells


----------



## jenny_b (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Ells

Just wanted to say good luck with your tx. I agree with what you have said about being relaxed. I'm convinced my first ICSI Cycle failed as I was so tense and my body was traumatised after the EC.  

I'm hoping to have my first natural FET end of May/ Early June so we may be on the same 2WW! 
xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Ells
Wanted to wish you luck for your FET, my little girl is from a medicated FET, I agree that i think it worked because i was more relaxed about it all, less invasive tx aswell.

We had 7 frosties, lost 1 in the defrost, 2 transferred and as you can see 1 beautiful baby (if i do say so myself   ).

All the best

Sharon x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you Sharon.  Its really good and re-assuring to hear about positive outcomes.

We too have got 7 frosties left.  When we spoke to the nurse about the FET we asked if they could defrost 2 at a time as we dont want to waste any and see what happens.

We are off to Portugal for a weeks holiday which should totally destress and relax me   before we start the FET cycle.

And you are right your baby is gorgeous!

Ells


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

ells - grade 1 is the best i believe so youve got a good batch there   my professor said that its not necessarily the quality, your body may take to which ever one it likes regardless, just nature (as usual!) and you have 7 too which is good, im similar i have 8 but i have no idea what grade they are. just on 2ww for first ivf but thinking im not preg and theyve recommended FET next time obviously. hey at least its less invasive and no EC needed  

nice to see some gorgeous babies on here too


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Avon Queen. Sorry for the delay in responding but we have just had a week in Portugal, perfect timing really as I have just started my injections this evening!

Good luck with your current cycle - have you tested yet?  Sending you lots of positive vibes.   

When we saw the nurse for our FET she explained that they normally treat the first IVF/ICSI as a 'test run' but that still doesnt make it any easier.  We are hoping that because there is no EC that everything will 'work' more smoothly this time.  

I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you.  Good luck. 

Ells


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

ells

no worries glad you had a nice holiday  

had IVF (1st) had one embie put back in but didnt work (bfn 29 april). ive got 8 in freeze having FET end june/beg july. yeah im hoping it goes smoother as well with there not being an EC (and my ovaries wont be as sore either!)

and at least theres less drugs as well. good luck hun hope it works for ya


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Avon Queen.  Sorry your 1st one never worked  .  

Wishing you lots of luck and success for round 2!    

Ells


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

ells

thanks mate, yeah round 2, and more bruises no doubt


----------

